# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Salvaging from a house demolition

## crjx

I am demolishing my house to build a new one. It has a lot of stuff that I think could be salvaged, eg newish windows and doors, timber floors, kitchen, bathroom, red bricks, heater etc.      
I have had quotes from several demolishers, including a couple that claim to be "eco" and who say they will salvage everything they can. Except that they were more expensive than the others.
The one I plan to go with has said I can remove anything I want from the house before they come - doesn't seem like they will salvage anything. 
Is it worth me trying to salvage anything? I have seen ads on gumtree where people advertise whole houses for sale (ie bring your own tools and remove it yourself). Is it worth doing this or a waste of time ??

----------


## NZC

Take what you want you have a use for, and then pay someone to drive a digger through it. If you want to sell to remove its not worth the hassle for the small return you get, let alone if they want to pull it apart on your site. It will be there for a lot longer than you think.

----------


## crjx

Thanks, that is what I am thinking. My significant other however believes we will make a fortune by removing everything and selling it on ebay or gumtree. I feel the negligible financial return, if any (a minuscule % of the overall project cost) will be far outweighed by the effort required to do this. And first you have  to find someone that actually wants it.  
Interesting times ahead!

----------


## SlowMick

mate just knocked down his house - put a bunch of ads on facebook, gumtree etc for salvage.  sold a couple of things (kitchen, ducted heating, hot water and some roofing) but said wouldn't do it again.  loads of people who wanted 3 weather boards or 1 door then took forever to get themselves sorted.  take what you want and let the man take the rest.

----------


## toooldforthis

most demolishers don't salvage anything cause it isn't worth the effort.
some have yards they take it to - more cost: transport, storage. Then have to charge more for it to punters. 
what ever you do don't have a Home Open where you let people demolish themselves helter skelter. 
Probably illegal (safety) and dangerous for you (financially/sued). 
It's ok like one item/punter at a time but financially not worth the effort.  You can however feel good about the recycle part. Having said all that I do do the recycle/demolish myself, and buy from houses as they are demolished. But have seen imbeciles do dumb/dangerous stuff too.

----------


## Moondog55

Maybe the framing is worth something as firewood tho and LW bathtubs are sought after as horse toughs or worm factories but $20- seems to be the going rate locally

----------

